# Vultee BT-13



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2015)

West Point cadets on their first dual instructional basic training flight are shown over Stewart Field (1942)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2015)

Coffeyville Air Base

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2015)

Mather Field, CA

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## at6 (Feb 7, 2015)

Lots of good shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2015)

Paint dryer on a wing catwalk


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 21, 2018)

1942. "Final assembly at Vultee's Downey, California, plant of the BT-13A 'Valiant' basic trainer -- a fast, sturdy ship powered by a Pratt & Whitney Wasp engine


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

GI US WW2 Foto Konvolut USAAF C47 Pilot Flugzug Endkampf Frankreich Normandie | eBay


Entdecken Sie GI US WW2 Foto Konvolut USAAF C47 Pilot Flugzug Endkampf Frankreich Normandie in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





42-43010

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Paint dryer on a wing catwalk
> 
> View attachment 284674


There is an MOS for watching paint dry?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> There is an MOS for watching paint dry?


MOS?


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 23, 2022)

Military Occupational Specialty.
11 bravo is an infantryman. 

I would be a 0 Charlie.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 23, 2022)

Well balanced looking airplane, nice to look at...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

